# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Δε ζεσταινονται ολα τα σωματα

## foros88

Καλημερα εχω ενα προβλημα. Ειμαι στον πρωτο οροφο και ο λεβητας πυρηνιδιου ειναι στο υπογειο. Ενω εχει ζεσταθει καλα το νερο, δεν ζεσταινονται ολα τα σωματα. Καποια καινε οπως θα πρεπε και καποια ειναι χλιαρα ουτε καν ζεστα. Επιασα με το χερι μου το σωληνακι επιστροφης του κρυου νερου που ειναι χαμηλα στο σωμα και ειναι πιο ζεστο απο ότι το πανω, το οποιο υποτειθεται οτι φερνει το ζεστο νερο. Υπαρχεινπεριπτωση να τα εχει συνδεσει αναποδα ο υδραυλικος; Επισης υπαρχει αλλο ενα διαμερισμα στον 2ο και ολα ειναι καλα. Τα σωματα τους καινε.Εχω βαλει θερμοκρασια καυστηρα 70 βαθμους. 
Υ.Γ. Εχω κανει εξαερωση σε ολα τα σωματα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλημερα εχω ενα προβλημα. Ειμαι στον πρωτο οροφο και ο λεβητας πυρηνιδιου ειναι στο υπογειο. Ενω εχει ζεσταθει καλα το νερο, δεν ζεσταινονται ολα τα σωματα. Καποια καινε οπως θα πρεπε και καποια ειναι χλιαρα ουτε καν ζεστα. Επιασα με το χερι μου το σωληνακι επιστροφης του κρυου νερου που ειναι χαμηλα στο σωμα και ειναι πιο ζεστο απο ότι το πανω, το οποιο υποτειθεται οτι φερνει το ζεστο νερο. Υπαρχεινπεριπτωση να τα εχει συνδεσει αναποδα ο υδραυλικος; Επισης υπαρχει αλλο ενα διαμερισμα στον 2ο και ολα ειναι καλα. Τα σωματα τους καινε.Εχω βαλει θερμοκρασια καυστηρα 70 βαθμους. 
> Υ.Γ. Εχω κανει εξαερωση σε ολα τα σωματα.


Να ανοιγοκλείσης την βάνα του σώματος μία δύο φορές και να ξανακάνεις στο συγκεκριμένο σώμα αν χρειάζεται πάλι εξαέρωση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί η βάνα να γυρίζει στον αέρα και να μην μεταδίδει την περιστροφική κίνηση στον άξονα για να ανοίξει.



> Υπαρχεινπεριπτωση να τα εχει συνδεσει αναποδα ο υδραυλικος;


Ιδιοκτήτης δεν είσαι? ή ενοικιαστής? αν στον προηγούμενο χειμώνα ήταν εντάξει δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο

----------


## panayiotis1

Δεν μας είπες αν δουλευε καλώς και τώρα δεν δουλεύει. Με αυτό που περιγράφεις φαίνεται να είναι θεμα κυκλοφορητη (ή είναι κολλημενος ή δεν δουλευει καθόλου). Προφανώς έρχονται νερά μονο με φυσικό τρόπο (λόγω διαφοράς θερμοκρασίας) και όχι εξαναγκασμένα (λόγω κυκλοφορητη). Αν είναι νέα εγκατάσταση θα πρέπει να ελέξετε και τις προσαγωγές/ επιστροφες (αν έχουν δοθει σωστά). Παντως, σαν πρώτη εντύπωση δειχνει να είναι θέμα κυκλοφορητη.

Ωπ, συγνώμη, τωρα είδα για το δευτερο διαμέρισμα το οποίο δουλευει. Οπως είπε ο κυριακίδης έλεξε την Η/Β σου , αν υπάρχει bypass  σε boiler  ή με διαφορική βαλβίδα, και πάλι κοιταξτε μην τυχόν και κανει αυτονομία με κυκλοφορητές και όχι με ηλεκτροβάννες όπου σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να δείτε και τον αντίστοιχο κυκλοφορητή και την αντεπίστροφη που πρέπει να τον συνοδεύει.

----------


## foros88

Δεν δουλεψαν ποτε σωστα απ'οτι μου ειπαν. Απο την αρχη υπηρχε το προβλημα. Εγω μολις εγκατασταθηκα στο σπιτι.

----------


## foros88

Αν ηταν θεμα κυκλοφορητη δε θα επρεπε να δουλευει κανενα σωμα σωστα ετσι δεν ειναι? Καποια σωματα ομως στο διαμερισμα καινε.

----------


## panayiotis1

οκ, τοτε πάμε στους διακόπτες των σωματων. Ειναι το οριζόντιο δικτυο στο διαμέρισμα με σωλήνες "κατω από το πάτωμα"? εμφανίζονται δηλαδη κατω απο κάθε σώμα δυο σωλήνες που μπαίνουν σε έναν διακόπτη και απο εκει τροφοδοτουν το σώμα? Αν είναι έτσι τοτε ειναι πιθανών οι "γλώσσες" των διακοπτων να μην μοιραζουν το νερο της προσαγωγής επανω αλλά στο κατω μερος του σωματος. Αυτο ειναι πιθανότερο να συμβαινει αφου λες οτι βρισκεις ζεστο νερο χαμηλα στο σωμα. Αν συμβαινει αυτο λοιπον, κοιταξε να δεις αν οι "γλωσσες" αυτες γυριζουν φορα με ένα κλειδι άλεν (συνήθως) , χωρις να χρειαζεται να λύσεις τον διακοπτη. Αλλιως πρεπει να λύσεις τον διακόπτη και να την αλλάξεις με το χέρι.

http://www.e-tiemme.gr/datafiles/files/K13.pdf  ισως σε βοηθήσουν οι εικονες στη σελίδα 6. Αν οι διακόπτες σου πάντως δεν αλλάζουν φορά προσαγωγής με κλειδάκι, να θυμηθείς να κλείσεις τα βαννακια στους συλλέκτες πριν λύσεις τους διακόπτες.

----------

